# Installation issues



## nhenderson (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi, newbie here, after a fight trying to install python2.5 (issues with _md5 not found) I downloaded and tried to install something I thought would be simpler. This is on a hosted, preconfigured FreeBSD 7.2 box with Linux emulation, and /usr/ports populated, to which I have root access. wget wasn't there, so I downloaded the tar.gz and decompressed it without incident. Here's what happened:


```
[root@xxx /usr/ports/www/wget]# make install
===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
===>  Found saved configuration for wget-1.12_1
=> wget-1.12.tar.lzma doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/.
=> Attempting to fetch from [url]http://ftp.gnu.org/gnu/wget/[/url].
wget-1.12.tar.lzma                            100% of 1172 kB  419 kBps
===>  Extracting for wget-1.12_1
=> MD5 Checksum OK for wget-1.12.tar.lzma.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for wget-1.12.tar.lzma.
===>   wget-1.12_1 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.8.8 - found
tar: Unrecognized archive format: Inappropriate file type or format
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/wget.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/wget.
```

This was the same before and after running portsnap fetch - it's not clear to me what is the BSD equivalent of apt-get upgrade.

Any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 7, 2010)

There is no wget port in the www category. The wget port is ftp/wget. Your ports tree may be aeons out of date. Run [cmd=]portsnap fetch extract[/cmd] to begin with, and read the Handbook section on ports/packages, http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/ports.html


----------



## fronclynne (Jun 7, 2010)

I just checked /usr/ports/MOVED

```
ftp/wget+ipv6|ftp/wget|2004-04-06|removed, ftp/wget has this function
ftp/wget-devel|ftp/wget|2005-06-10|stable version caught up with -devel
```
So it was in /usr/ports/ftp/ going back to before 2004 at least . . . this isn't an OpenBSD or NetBSD ports(pkgsrc) tree, is it?


----------



## nhenderson (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks Dutch, problem solved - I don't know why I didn't find wget in the ftp section in the first place - I must say that the error message I encountered wasn't very helpful in pointing to the real problem! Lesson learned.


----------

